# Egg Maturity and success of cycle?



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I wish my mind would stop working overtime - 'cos I've now been thinking of a few more worries!

Firstly, can you tell me whether there is a correlation between a high percentage of immature eggs and failure of IVF? On my first cycle in Nov/Dec 2002 I had 5 out 6 mature, on this cycle I had 3 out of 9. 

Do you know whether increasing profasi to above 10,000iu next time would increase the number of mature eggs?

Do you think that the reason I had so many immature eggs this time was because my Menopur was increased in this cycle (300 instead of 225 last time) and my follicles developed very quickly ( I only stimmed for 8 days = day 9)?

Can you tell me whether its possible for eggs to mature overnight in vitro?

And lastly, we had ICSI done this time - so presumably they were fertilised late morning/early afternoon of EC. We went for ET 9am on day 2 - at this point we had a 4 cell and a 2 cell about to divide - is this good for this stage of growth?

Sorry for the inqusition - I have promised my DH I will stop worrying - but wanted to get these off my chest first!

Thanks for your advice,

Marianne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Marianne said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I wish my mind would stop working overtime - 'cos I've now been thinking of a few more worries!
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Thanks again for you speedy reply. 

I also thought it was quite early for ET - can you think of a reason whyt they didn't wait until late afternoon or even day 3 for transfer?

One last quickie - when people talk of days post transfer - is this calculated as day of transfer = day 1 or the following day is day 1?

Thanks again.

Marianne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Marianne said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Thanks again for you speedy reply.
> 
> ...


----------

